
Linux 16.04 exploit - letmus
https://cxsecurity.com/issue/WLB-2016050014
======
johndoe90
What is Linux 16.04?

~~~
dozzie
The submitter confuses Ubuntu with Linux. The article's title is actually
"Linux Kernel 4.4.x (Ubuntu 16.04) - Use-After-Free Local Root Exploit".

